# Pictures of BonBon and Dancer form today - a nice warm day for grooming!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The very last photo is so gorgeous and glamorous I almost fell off my chair, and these girls are stunning in every photo. I could never see enough pictures of these beauties.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sooooo GORGEOUS!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply stunning....and I agree with Jill about that last photo. It's breath taking!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your girls are very beautiful!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh they are gorgeous and pose so nice for the camera, just lovely.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my she looks stunning!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Their coats look gorgeous after their grooming.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Stunning goldens!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone - I love them ! A good blower makes all the difference in the world! Muudypaws-don't let the shots fool you - these are out of about 70 shots I took  The outtakes were terrible! Sometimes it;'s worth it though to get the "SHOT"


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

gorgeous!!! my little one wont let a dryer anywhere near her...she is TERRIFIED


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful girls!!! Looks like you had some beautiful weather today. Is last week's snow completely melted yet?


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

There was no snow from last week but I woke up today with about a foot and a half of it


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

peeps said:


> There was no snow from last week but I woke up today with about a foot and a half of it


oh no! sorry for your luck!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous girls you have there! I agree, the last photo is stunning!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks again


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

wow, i too just about fell over - what beauties, my goodness. Just so darn regal and proud to be so beautiful! fantastic pictures!


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Love that last pic,wish i could get willow to stand like that when i brush her ,but its more a case of chasing her round the garden:doh:.LOL


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks! They know they are cute


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wowza. You have a couple of lovely girls there!


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

You have a beautiful pair of young ladies!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> The very last photo is so gorgeous and glamorous I almost fell off my chair, and these girls are stunning in every photo. I could never see enough pictures of these beauties.


That makes 2 of us! Is the last pic BonBon - 'the one I still have a spot on the couch saved for' ???

I've been showing her pic to my dog loving co-workers, I'd scoop her up in a heartbeat :heartbeat 

It's not just a pic, it's a feeling!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Lmao Moverking gave me my first laugh of the day! Ashleigh says you are behind her on the list lol


----------

